# what is the wierdest thing you ever seen while hunting?



## yote caller

just wonderin what is the oddest thing you have seen while hunting?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Heard some yotes from my house on some property I had permission. It was dead calm that night. Walked over a mile to get into position. This was a night hunt under the moon in the snow I should ad.
So anyway I break through a ton of hollow puddles on the way making a ton of racket, But I was young and dumb and decided to try anyway since I had walked so far.

Turned on rabbit in distress and imediately saw 3 animals on my right side about 50yds away. I spazed out like most young uneducated hunters would do and started shooting. Thank god I missed, they were house dogs. I got up and walked over to look at tracks and make sure I missed. Then decided to walk back to the spot sit down and try a different sound :roll: :roll: :eyeroll:
So I sit down and start in with coyote pup distress. In less than 30 seconds I've got 2 coyotes running in full till. They're getting way too close too fast and I think about shooting in self deffense. I lower my head to the scope and the closest dog sees the movement and comes to a stop.
Bang-slap. Tried for the second one but to no avail. It ran back to where it came from and started the warning howls and continued to warning howl till I was over half way home.

That to me is weird.


----------



## buckseye

a young moose trying to drink milk from its mothers gut pile... it stood there for a week and some guy from the top of the hill shot it... sad but true.


----------



## zogman

3 Bucks and a couple of does milling around about 1/4 mile away. Anyway 2 of the Bucks were trying to herd up the does. We thought the third Buck was wounded or something the way he was moving around. After watching him thru the binoculars for a few minutes it becomes evident he was dry humping 
himself. He was working so hard his tongue was out. I do have 2 witnesses.


----------



## little hunter

i live in southern minnesota and i was pheasant hunting one day,and i saw cougar go up a tree and then back down,suprised my dog didnt pick up the scent. anyway a couple days later a conversation officer saw one about 5 miles away from where i was hunting. It was pretty cool,but strange that something like that could wonder down that far.


----------



## fingerz42

it could have been a different cougar...


----------



## Horsager

I've seen two pheasents take their heads off on highline wires.

Last Friday a buddy shot at a muley buck at 450yds and the deer ran right at us, he shot over him again at 200 and the deer charged again. He finally killed him @ 150yds (this was in MT and the season is open there).

In my very early teens I worked at the gun club North of Bismarck and I watched a coyote trot from the north end of the range to the south while 3 or 4 houses were shooting. He was about 150yds away from the shooters and better than a dozen shots went off while he was in sight.


----------



## Danny B

OK, you asked so I got to tell you. I've seen three BIG FOOTS and one UFO in 43 years of night hunting.......I'm telling the truth


----------



## R y a n

Danny B said:


> OK, you asked so I got to tell you. I've seen three BIG FOOTS and one UFO in 43 years of night hunting.......I'm telling the truth


LOL ya gotta love the Roswell country! 

I'm surprised you haven't been abducted you for expiriments too!

:lol:

Ryan


----------



## Remington 7400

Three instances come to mind.

1. Working moonshine still
2. Naked man on a ATV (saw him riding across a ridge in front of me through binoculars, don't know who he was, never seen him again)
3. Watched a coyote follow a monster 5X5 elk, all was well untill he got to close, elk give a kick, coyote summersaults through the air, end of story.


----------



## fingerz42

coyote die from the blow?


----------



## Remington 7400

> coyote die from the blow?


Don't know, last I saw of him was as he crossed the ridge behind me at Mach 7, yelping like a scalded dog.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

:lol: These are great stories :lol: !


----------



## verg

I was deer hunting in Lyman Co. Sd. I was driving back roads home. Saw a dark spot in a half picked corn field. I stopped and look through binocs. I was maybe 300 yds away. It was a bald eagle sitting on a rabbit. I watched it for a couple minutes when i noticed something coming out of the standing corn. It approached the eagle. I glassed again and realized it was a huge coyote. The two began to fight over the rabbit. The eagle slashed at it with its talons and wings and the yote would slide in trying to take the rabbit. Was a neat site. No bigfoot though.


----------



## R Buker

Your eagle story reminds me of a similar story.

Saw an owl at daybreak sitting alongside a fence row. It had something but I couldn't tell what it was. Suddenly a redfox appeared along the fence and made a made dash at the owl. It caught it and killed it and carried it off. It left the rabbit that the owl had behind. I guess he wanted something different that day!


----------



## Horsager

R Buker, I hope that fox lived a long and healthy life!! I also hope he/she taught it's owl killing skills to every other fox it contacted.


----------



## Danny B

Randy, I need a little help here. I can see these guys think I'm lying or just kidding, but I did see BigFoot and a UFO. 
I also forgot all about something I shot one night, it was a two headed coyote. Even had a picture of it on the internet, you remember that one, right Randy? :roll:


----------



## fingerz42

lol bigfoot.. you pry saw a bear if anything..
btw that same night did u see jesus?


----------



## Fallguy

Danny B said:


> Randy, I need a little help here. I can see these guys think I'm lying or just kidding, but I did see BigFoot and a UFO.
> I also forgot all about something I shot one night, it was a two headed coyote. Even had a picture of it on the internet, you remember that one, right Randy? :roll:


WHAT!!!??? I have a two headed calf mount in my garage. It was a handmedown from my wife's grandpa when he died. It was born on his farm in the 60's. But I didn't see it when hunting...I saw it when I was visiting.


----------



## Danny B

1960s? That's when I started calling predators. Acutally, I saw a mounted two headed calf in a Saloon/Cafe in Jiggs Nevada back in the 70s. They do exsit, so why not a two headed coyote?


----------



## R Buker

Danny,

I know I kept that pic of your two headed coyote. I'll try to dig it out and post it if I can find it.

Randy


----------



## Fallguy

Danny B said:


> 1960s? That's when I started calling predators. Acutally, I saw a mounted two headed calf in a Saloon/Cafe in Jiggs Nevada back in the 70s. They do exsit, so why not a two headed coyote?


I could probably be your grandson. I'm 27. I started predator hunting 3 years ago. The last two seasons I have gotten more serious about it. I read as much about it as I can. My wife goes crazy!


----------



## 2Nd time

Danny B said:


> 1960s? That's when I started calling predators


 lol No fair lots of people saw strange things in the 1960's. You rember the saying " if you rember the 60's you wernt really there"


----------



## Danny B

That would be cool Randy, thanks. 2Nd time, just to give a clue, I got out of the U.S. Army in 1964, was never a hippy and never did drugs. But I've killed alot of coyotes and other predators, I call that my natrual high. :wink: :beer:


----------



## NCGMAN

IN THE DEER STAND ONE MORNING I SAW MOVEMENT ACROSS THE FIELD AT THE EDGE OF THE WOODS. GLASSED AND NOTICED A BOBCAT CARRYING TWO RABBITS. IT KEPT ON STOPPING AND GETTING DOWN AND WORKING ON SOMETHING. I KEPT LOOKING AND NOTICED HE GOT UP AND WAS CARRYING 3 STEEL LEG TRAPS ON HIS BACK, ALONG WITH THREE RABBITS. "HOW'D HE DO THAT"?????


----------



## MossyMO

NCGMAN
I am more curious how the bobcat sets the trap, carrying the traps out seems easy !!!


----------



## MNgoosekiller

In september I was bowhunting, we were doing a short drive and I was one of the posters. I threw a doe urine pellet out a few feet away for cover scent and waited. Ten minutes later I look behind me and lo and behold there was a coyote about 20yds away with no clue that I was there. I was posted in an oak grove and I was decked out in camo, but it came up BEHIND me and still didn't have the faintest clue. Anyway with that said, the thing walked up to the edge of the woods, looked around and then started walking straight to me, like a dog coming for a biscuit!! In panic I drew my bow and put the pin right on his head. It walked about 1-2ft from my foot coming right to me when a thought went through my head, "what the heck am i gunna do with a coyote that has such a crumy lookin hide, and what if a deer came all of the sudden and caught me unprepared." So in a whim, I let out a little "PSSST" the yote stopped, looked back and forth, turned around milled around a little kinda dumbfounded. Then I did It again a little louder, this time he was really irritated and started walking away, looking back once in while still completely confused. I never had a deer come by me in that spot anyway, so now I'm kicking myself for not taking the shooting the stupid thing!!! I've never had a animal like that come THAT close.


----------



## fingerz42

if it was walking straight towards you im confused as to how u aimed the bow on the back on his head..


----------



## MNgoosekiller

well as he turned toward the field I drew the bow, then he came toward me with his head kinda low, just sniffin around. I meant to say the top of his head right in the middle of the skull, I dunno why I said back.... but no kidding he was coming right to me and came 1-2ft from me. Like I said, I was decked out in camo and had some strong cover scent. thanks for pointing that out fingerz. I corrected it for ya :wink:


----------



## fingerz42

cool story man.. reminds me of this other story i read.. heres the link...
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/ub ... 0#52400630


----------



## aspiringyotehunter

My uncle walked up on a drunk black bear that got into a moonshine still.


----------



## MNgoosekiller

fingerz, your right! that is kinda like my story, except it didnt quite step on my toe. Thanks for sharing that! kinda weird how they'l come to you like that sometimes...happy hunting!


----------



## steelcommander

I don't know if this is very wierd, but it was funny. I was bow hunting two years ago. It was early December, with a couple inches of snow on the ground. I was hunting in the woods about 80 yards from a little tiny water hole that had frozen over. Suddenly, a doe walks up alongside the water hole just dinking around. Soon after a buck shows up. The buck decides to get a little frisky. He jumps up on top of the doe, his hind legs slide forward, and down on his *** he goes. I watched the whole thing through my binoculars. They quickly ran away once they heard me laughing. I would do anything to be able to see that again.


----------



## Varmonter

hunting in a tree stand one day i was there maybe 2 hrs when i heard 
somthing coming thru the woods. I looked to my right and saw 2 *****
walking thru the woods. when they cut my track one went one way the other came toward me along My track .When he got to the bottom of my tree he just started to climb up the tree..I still don't think he knew i was there.
when he got about a foot from my boot i leaned forward and said booo!!
He sprung off that tree like no tommorrow eyes wide open like WTF.
i think i probably scared deer in the next county i was laughing so hard..


----------



## DOGKILLR

This is not really weird, just funny. My nephew is pretty new to deer hunting and shot his first nice buck last year. He shot the deer in the neck (not a shot I would make). Anyway he came to the house to get me to help drag the deer out of the woods. It was already dark when we arrived back at the deer. I walked up and we took a good look at the downed buck and I congratulated him. Started dragging the deer through the brush and when we got close to a creek I let go to go ahead and find a good place to cross. Suddenly, I hear my nephew yelling for help. I run back and there he is holding the buck by both horns and the deer is standing trying to go backwards. Looked just like tug of war match. Anyway, the deer broke loose from his grip and trotted off a few yards and fell over again. I quickly dispatched him this time.


----------



## Varmonter

This happened to a couple of local poachers here in vt. Story was recounted somthing like this..Driving down the road in thier panel van.
they saw a doe in a field opened up the door and shot doe with s&w 44 mag pistol. dragged doe into van shut the door and preceded on down the road a piece when the deer came to. I can imagine someone driving by as these yahoos come piling out of the van and the guy with the 44 shooting back into the van as the deer was slipping and sliding on the metal floor inside the van.. LOL


----------



## Jrbhunter

I'm not sure this is the wierdest but it has to be in the top 5...

Just Sunday we were calling a farm and sat down in a fencerow. I watched one field while my partner watched the other. Just before dark something smacked a wooden fencepost about 10 yards from us! We didn't see anything coming in, and nothing left, so we were clueless as to what had happened. 5 minutes later a mallard duck walks out of the grassy fencerow and waddles around in the corn stubble. He smacked that fencepost in mid-air, knocked himself senseless and wobbled around there for a while before taking off again. We laughed our butts off!


----------



## yooperyotebuster

The snowy owl that tried to take the new bobcat hat off my partners head on a night hunt.


----------



## scissorbill

dogkiller. Why the hell would you drag a deer out with the guts in it? Sounds like both of you are rookies.


----------



## DOGKILLR

Scissorbill, the deer was killed right behind my house. I had to drag the deer maybe 150 yds. max and load on my truck. Took it to the barn to where I have a rack I use. (alot of people around here do this). Saves your back. By the way, I don't like to leave gut piles around my tree stand. You sound like a rookie to me.


----------



## NCGMAN

DOGKILLER: I AGREE WITH YOU 100%, NEVER LEAVE GUT PILES IN WOODS NEAR STAND. IN FACT IN MY FIFTY YEARS OF KILLING DEER I HAVE NEVER FIELD DRESSED A DEER IN THE WOODS; TO MESSY, RIGHT... I GUESS US OLD TARHEEL BOYS ARE JUST TOUGH; NOT AFRAID OF A LITTLE WORK :roll: . YOU WERE CORRECT IN WHAT YOU DONE, DON'T LET SOME PINHEAD THAT READ ALL THIS STUFF IN "BOOKS" TELL YOU WHAT TO DO.[/b]


----------



## DOGKILLR

NCGMAN, that's right. A little dragging doesn't bother me at all. I would rather drag him with the guts in than smell them or have deer smell them around my stands. Maybe they don't have trucks where he is from. Thanks for the back.


----------



## Remington 7400

Was hunting a clear cut today and came upon a Stihl 440 chainsaw that has been left in a tree top, looked like the log had set down on the bar. I just can't figure out why anyone would leave a $1000.00 saw in a tree like that, I mean I could see leaving the bar in there if it had been warped but the entire saw, is INSANE! I told the landowners (elderly couple) and they told me if I wanted it I was welcome to it.  I'm going back tomorrow with my 350 Husky to try and saw it out. :beer:


----------



## lbk

Had a hawk perch on the barrel of rifle. Scared the hell out me.


----------



## bretts

Many years back my dad and a few buddies were gun hunting and one of his buddy's shot this little buck. One of the buddies they were hunting with owned the land and they went out and picked up the deer, well after he tagged it they saw another bigger buck running across an adjacent field so they threw the little buck in back and took off. Well they didn't get the bigger buck so they were headed back to the shop to gut the deer behind the shop in the woods, when they heard something, they both looked back and the little buck was standing on all fours in the bed looking around while they were going about 50 or so. Locked up the breaks deer went flying and shot it again, I guess it was pretty hilarious


----------



## ReKooH

My Dads Friend was out Bow Hunting one night when all of a sudden he heard two people come walking down thru the woods, Well He was like Great... Then he looked up at them again and they were on the ground having at it. Well he didn't know what to do so he just Let them finish up then he crawled out of his stand and went over and confronted them apparently they were embarrassed.


----------



## lvmylabs

ReKooH,

That happend to me this past summer! I was bass fishing a secluded bay in the Alexandria area late June. I was working the shoreline with the trolling motor and noticed a boat that was anchored in the bay. While I was working the shoreline I overheard the couple having a good time in the bottom of their boat. I just kept going not to disturb them since they didn't know that I was there. Then my phone rang. They were both startled and jumped up quickly putting their clothes back on. All I could do was smile, wave, and went right back to fishing.


----------



## weasle414

When my friend was grouse hunting in the middle of fricken nowhere, a cute little redhead pulled up in a porche and asked for directions. I wish I woulda been the one grouse hunting that day...


----------

